# Big Rapids anybody?



## km2278 (Jan 12, 2010)

Is there anybody around here that is around Big Rapids or Reed City area. Haven't tried fishing up here at all but would love to try some walleyes.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

I am a student at Ferris. My brother and I are going to do some fishing this weekend (panfish). I haven't fished around here yet, but we have a good idea where to start. PM me if you want to meet up.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm also at Ferris and I've gone to Chippewa lake a few times and I know there are always people out there fishing for walleye. Haymarsh lake is also suppose to be good for panfish. They are close together and about a 20 minute drive.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

swimnfish04 said:


> I'm also at Ferris and I've gone to Chippewa lake a few times and I know there are always people out there fishing for walleye. Haymarsh lake is also suppose to be good for panfish. They are close together and about a 20 minute drive.


 I've heard of Chippewa Lake for walleye, but haven't met anyone personally that has had success. I don't see why it wouldn't be though. It's good in the spring/summer. It has good panfish through the ice. A good lake to try


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

I go to ferris too. Chippewa usually is decent for panfish and pike. I havent targeted walleyes through the ice but would like to give it a try. I have seen a few nice ones pulled out of there though.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Haymarsh is really good first ice... but after that it usually slows right down as the pressure is extremely high because thats the first to freeze up.

Chip lake. Very good pike and crappie fishing, you may not get monsters but you get em big enough to have fun and a good meal.

Tubbs is a good lake, its on the chain of lakes by martiny. 

My suggestion would be to get the sportsman guide for that county with all the lake maps. Plenty of info in them for a Big Rapids/ Mecosta county fish railing. One of the best purchases I made my freshman year up there in BR


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Haymarsh is really good first ice... but after that it usually slows right down as the pressure is extremely high because thats the first to freeze up.
> 
> Chip lake. Very good pike and crappie fishing, you may not get monsters but you get em big enough to have fun and a good meal.
> 
> ...


I just got that after Christmas. It has a lot of nice maps in it. Going to try a few lakes this weekend. We get monday off:evil:


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

I go to Ferris aswell, Ive heard chip is decent but i have never tired it. Ive only been to burgess so far this winter but didnt catch a thing. Ill probably give it another shot again friday tho.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

In your area, the impoundments of the _Muskegon River_ are going to be your best bet for walleye...just in terms of fish population alone.

But_ efficiently_ fishing any of them for walleye...aka-bringing home dinner...is another matter!


----------



## cdopa (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like all the posts here are pretty right on! This is what Ive been doing the past month or so:

Chippewa Lake, getting a few crappies in East bay, seen some walleyes taken there, usually by accident from pike fishermen, but there are definitely enough to fish for. There are some very big pike in there, but LOTS of hammerhandles there.

Haymarsh-Starting to slow down for the gills, but still getting a few. Try the morning, as it is usually the best bite.

Lake Mecosta- Was lights out for Crappies Late December, beginning of Jan, but has slowed down a bit. The Crappie bite is around 6:30-9:00 pm and before the crappies bite, gills and perch are a pretty safe bet in the shallow water to the right of the boat launch. Move to the left of the launch, accross the bay in the deeper hole to get the crappies. Im going there tonight, Ill be in a tent converted to a fishing shanty...feel free to stop by and say hi! -Chris


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

just like two say, iv been two reed city when on holiday, and a nice place it is,


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

Fished Jensen lk last weekend and did pretty good on the gills and caught alot of pike. Only ended up keeping two pike and a nice mess of gills. Still better than a day at work.


----------



## cpetersen (Feb 15, 2009)

i have family in the rodney area so im there quite often. no one has mentioned townline lake but i find this body of water to be pretty dependable. close to the big rapids city limits and a walkable lake. good panfish and good tip up fishing in 10 to 15 fow... just remember a bad day of fishing is still better than a good day at work!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

pretty lake has walleyes....takes a bit to figure it out and where they are. launch is on the southwest side....nichols lake in Newaygo County, near Bitely, about 25 miles west of Big Rapids...Rogers Pond also has eyes but looks like current has begun to open the channel from the warm up/run off....serious tip up action on Jehnsen, hammer handles for sure but keepers are in there...bring plenty of shiners for that lake, 38 flags in 2 days, launch is on the north side....Lake Mecosta specs are slowing down big time....should pick up again soon...haymarsh is great for first ice on the northern section but that too is slow.....located here in Central Mecosta County so if you have any questions send me a PM....BTW, central Michigan Sports in Mecosta is a really reliable place for info....plus them and Franks in Morley are about the only place around to get minnies...a little hint.....just because its winter doesnt mean you have to find hard water for eyes....hehe


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

I go to ferris too. Fished haymarsh a few days ago, and people were catchin gills, but most were pretty small.
Plan on goin to Lake Mecosta tomorrow, hopefully get a meals worth.
I wish there were closer areas for live bait, and that computer store is closed often.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

bumpin01 said:


> I go to ferris too. Fished haymarsh a few days ago, and people were catchin gills, but most were pretty small.
> Plan on goin to Lake Mecosta tomorrow, hopefully get a meals worth.
> I wish there were closer areas for live bait, and that computer store is closed often.


 the grunst party store has bait, tackle, and even shanties got our bait there yesterday


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

eboll said:


> the grunst party store has bait, tackle, and even shanties got our bait there yesterday


 
sure, it has tackle, but because of the the dust layer on everything you might want to shop somewhere else, the computer across maple street bridge is now officially out of the minnow biz


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

gooseboy said:


> sure, it has tackle, but because of the the dust layer on everything you might want to shop somewhere else, the computer across maple street bridge is now officially out of the minnow biz


 yeah just found out today that the computer store is out too, sounds like someone needs to get into the business. I'm heading to franks in about an hour and hittin up lake mecosta

anyone know how they are catchin the crappies?


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm heading to franks in about an hour and hittin up lake mecosta

anyone know how they are catchin the crappies?[/QUOTE]


slow, the ones that are biting are pretty small....good luck....maybe check out pretty


----------



## km2278 (Jan 12, 2010)

Went out to haymarsh this morning and it was PACKED. Alot of small ones and the keepers that you did catch weren't that big. Tried to set out some tip-ups but was only sucessful at catching bass... think that I had a pike on put it broke off.


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Graduated from Ferris 3 years ago. What I found to be succesful....

Townline Lake- Directly accross from the launch in front of the big house 5-7 FOW big gills ... enough for a meal.
Chippewa- Descent for smaller panfish great night bite for specs when ice is melting (last ice)
Cadilac- Great Crappie must have electronics east end of lake near town.
Lake Missaukee- off green road 8-10 FOW most consistant for big gills and crappie, do well at dusk for walleye and crappie.
Haymarsh- EXCELLENT giant crappie. What I used to do is go out on saturday morning with the hoards of people and people watch... see who accidently caught a crappie, mark the spot, go back with electronics and beat them up. I did this twice and had a solid week of catching giant crappies 13"+. The crappie in there stage like a swarm of bee's find them and be sure to put them in a bucket or keep inside your shanty so no one see's, or else you'll have company. Fish the deep hole.
The Hidden Gem- Muskegon River- Down by the campground just upstream of the first bend from the bridge I used to fish walleye after class, this bite was only the last hour or so of day light. I would get fish every night not always keepers but I would get them, use jigging rapala and swedish pimple. The cuts and coves on the river which are 2-4ft deep can hold great numbers of perch, pike and walleye as well set tip ups in or near the mouth of the back waters. I must say USE EXTREME CAUTION spud your way out it's a river, you guys are college students so use your brains, be safe. 
Weekend- Portage Lake (Onekema)- Giant perch ask the local bait shop where to start I liked the flats in front of town launch and sight fishing in 4-6 FOW.

I have fished most of the surrounding lakes if any of you Ferris students need any more info feel free to PM me, good luck to all.


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Fished Hillsview Lake and Townline Lake today. Went to Hillsview first and fished it pretty hard. Tried all over and nothing but a few small perch. Then went to Townline for a little while and fished across from the launch at a few different spots, but not even a bite. Probably will try another lake or two later this week.


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

I went to chippewa today about 200 yards straight off the boat launch. Caught about 10 tiny gills and perch all on a gold swedish pimple. Didn't seem like anyone else was getting any keepers either


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Any new reports for the Big Rapids area? We'll likely be out somewhere on Saturday.


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

Fished townline lake today. 3 keepers (bluegill), no throwbacks. Fish were not schooled up at all. Fished anywhere from 4-12 feet on the opposite side of the launch.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

When we dont have success on the lakes, our backup plan is our pond. It is loaded with 10" 'gills and perch, 12'' crappie, and some decent sized bass. There are some huge cats too. The fish dont school up and we dont catch them in good numbers in the winter, but the ones we do catch are BIG I caught these guys on a big shiner minnow


----------



## 00exPossum (Feb 8, 2010)

ok so I have read all of the posts and its all good information, but how has everybody been doing lately? I am really trying to find a good lake that I can set a tip-up at and also set up my shanty and jig for gills, if you had to pick just one, which one lake? Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

00exPossum said:


> ok so I have read all of the posts and its all good information, but how has everybody been doing lately? I am really trying to find a good lake that I can set a tip-up at and also set up my shanty and jig for gills, if you had to pick just one, which one lake? Thanks for the info guys!


 Are you serious? This is the most loose lipped thread I have ever seen on the lakes up there... You should really be able to pick a lake from any of the info posted in this thread already!! 

I'd try Haymarsh if it was me... no size limit on Northerns in that lake.


----------



## 00exPossum (Feb 8, 2010)

StumpJumper said:


> Are you serious? This is the most loose lipped thread I have ever seen on the lakes up there... You should really be able to pick a lake from any of the info posted in this thread already!!
> 
> 
> I'd try Haymarsh if it was me... no size limit on Northerns in that lake.


Wow dude, relax..I was just trying to see what everybody's favorite was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

just about every lake that has been posted on here is in the February lull...lock jaw, yeah you might catch a few dinks, maybe a keeper for dinner here and there and have a flag or two, but the fishing is slow...BUT, if I were to pick any lake to go fish right now it would be either Lake Mecosta/Blue Lake both are connected, ice is great for sleds and quads, just have to be really mobile....move move move....and bring the kitchen sink....


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

00exPossum said:


> Wow dude, relax..I was just trying to see what everybody's favorite was.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I'm chill man.. Just surprised at all the info you got out of these guys! 

You think it's a lull now, wait till there's a foot of snow on the ice and the lights go out.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

StumpJumper said:


> I'm chill man.. Just surprised at all the info you got out of these guys!
> 
> You think it's a lull now, wait till there's a foot of snow on the ice and the lights go out.


 
yup, were supposed to get with 12" tomorrow....


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

gooseboy said:


> yup, were supposed to get with 12" tomorrow....


 Well I guess those of us with hub style shanties will be able to snow pack them in for a little extra insulation... 

It's a lot easier on the knees when you kneel in 12" of snow rather than bare ice too lol..

I can't think of many other benefits of so much snow though unless you own a plow.


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

There was a tournament at clear lake on saturday. There was a ton of pike caught, but all were hammer handles.


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Any new reports? Looking to go after some panfish this weekend, feel free to PM.


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone? I would really appreciate a report as I have reported several times on this thread.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Andrew, I heard today at work that the crappie are starting to bite again on Lake Mecosta.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

Fished Mecosta on saturday. Lots of small perch and a lot of guys were getting 'gills. Moved several times and drilled tons of holes but no bigger fish.


----------



## wackem&stackem (Sep 30, 2009)

For those that go to ferris we have a group on campus Ferris Trout Unlimited we meet every thursday from 11 am till 12pm at the card and wildlife center, right on the lower level of the arts and science building, we have a few ice fishing trips in mind one next weekend the 20th and there are quite a few people that share the same interest as those of us on here so come check it out and we can all get together and do some fishing if anyones got any questions feel free to pm me


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

any reports or tips on jehnsen or pretty? might try those this weekend. just going to try a new lake, as i have been to mecosta a few times


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fishing every where around here is slow. We can mark fish on the vexilar and are giving different presentations but they simply are not feeding right now. Got a couple last night on Mecosta, and got a couple gills on townline last weekend.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

wackem&stackem said:


> For those that go to ferris we have a group on campus Ferris Trout Unlimited we meet every thursday from 11 am till 12pm at the card and wildlife center, right on the lower level of the arts and science building, we have a few ice fishing trips in mind one next weekend the 20th and there are quite a few people that share the same interest as those of us on here so come check it out and we can all get together and do some fishing if anyones got any questions feel free to pm me


 I may show up

I'm fishing the muskegon friday, and might go back to croton for some pike on saturday. I went to lower martini sunday, marked fish, but barely bit, and only thing caught were small perch.


----------



## wackem&stackem (Sep 30, 2009)

bumpin01 said:


> I may show up
> 
> I'm fishing the muskegon friday, and might go back to croton for some pike on saturday. I went to lower martini sunday, marked fish, but barely bit, and only thing caught were small perch.


ok man well i look forward to seeing you there and anyone else, were also doing fly tying tmw night too from 6-8, if you dont have a vice or anything no worries we have them there... but back to the fishing we hit up canadian lakes a couple weeks ago for some spearing and got 1 but there were others around us pulling up some pan fish, not a bad spot to consider, but good luck to everyone going out this weekend.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

bauerj8 said:


> Fishing every where around here is slow. We can mark fish on the vexilar and are giving different presentations but they simply are not feeding right now. Got a couple last night on Mecosta, and got a couple gills on townline last weekend.


 Haven't fished townline in a while, but in 2 short trips all I got were 3 keeper 'gills. The fish were not schooled up at all. Didn't see anyone else catch anything either. I would like to find some fish there, since it's so close.


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

I found fish and an old man and I would catch one out of five that came through on the vexilar. They were good sized, the ones we caught. They just were not biting very good.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

wackem&stackem said:


> ok man well i look forward to seeing you there and anyone else, were also doing fly tying tmw night too from 6-8, if you dont have a vice or anything no worries we have them there... but back to the fishing we hit up canadian lakes a couple weeks ago for some spearing and got 1 but there were others around us pulling up some pan fish, not a bad spot to consider, but good luck to everyone going out this weekend.


 
Canadian is PRIVATE, you need membership sticker on the windshield OR a piece of paper from member who is in good standing with the association that says you are a guest. Security has been in the parking lot checking out tresspassers and have a direct phone line to the sheriffs and the CO's...believe it, i live up the hill from the parking area


----------



## wackem&stackem (Sep 30, 2009)

gooseboy said:


> Canadian is PRIVATE, you need membership sticker on the windshield OR a piece of paper from member who is in good standing with the association that says you are a guest. Security has been in the parking lot checking out tresspassers and have a direct phone line to the sheriffs and the CO's...believe it, i live up the hill from the parking area


ahh ok i didnt know it was private but the guy i went with his mom lives on the lake and she is in the association i believe so thats how i got out there... but we went north on saturday and didnt do to bad caught almost all our fish in the last 10 min of the day and we were out from sun up to sun down


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

wackem&stackem said:


> ahh ok i didnt know it was private but the guy i went with his mom lives on the lake and she is in the association i believe so thats how i got out there... but we went north on saturday and didnt do to bad caught almost all our fish in the last 10 min of the day and we were out from sun up to sun down


 
just wanted to give you heads up


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

wackem&stackem said:


> ok man well i look forward to seeing you there and anyone else, were also doing fly tying tmw night too from 6-8, if you dont have a vice or anything no worries we have them there... but back to the fishing we hit up canadian lakes a couple weeks ago for some spearing and got 1 but there were others around us pulling up some pan fish, not a bad spot to consider, but good luck to everyone going out this weekend.


 oh yeah I have a ton of fly tying equipment back home, haven't done it in abotu 6 years tho, so take me a bit to get it back. Wonder if my feathers and other hair is still all good. I got a homemade vise, and one to clamp to the table too


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Someone posted earlier that Mecosta and Blue Lakes were connected. There are actually three lakes, hence the name Tri-Lakes (Mecosta, Blue and Round). Do not try and access Blue lake via the ice from Mecosta unless you want to go for a swim. There is a current in the channel. You can however get to Round Lake from Mecosta without any problems.


----------



## bigman59 (Sep 28, 2009)

Im a ferris alumni. Get on the MO for walleye/perch.


----------



## wackem&stackem (Sep 30, 2009)

hey thanks gooseboy... and bumpin and anyone else that goes to ferris is more than welcome to come to the TU meeting and fly tyings we have going on, meeting are from 11-12 on thursday but usually finish early and fly tying is the first and third thrursday of each month...I also heard mitchel and rose lake have been doing pretty well too


----------



## bigman59 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ha! That place is a joke. I think the closest place that sells live bait is in Croton. Grunst Bros used to sell live bait back in the day.


----------



## wackem&stackem (Sep 30, 2009)

i personally like the little baitshop/gas station by chippewa that got some pretty good looking girls working there lol


----------



## km2278 (Jan 12, 2010)

Paris Archery has live bait as well. they are a little bit cheaper than franks in morely is too.


----------



## wackem&stackem (Sep 30, 2009)

km2278 said:


> Paris Archery has live bait as well. they are a little bit cheaper than franks in morely is too.


 
good to know we have been driving up to 20 min out of are way for bait depending on what lake were going to, thanks.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

wackem&stackem said:


> i personally like the little baitshop/gas station by chippewa that got some pretty good looking girls working there lol


 that would be my gf


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

ive gone to franks a bunch, but I think there supply is turning bad....perch minnows were super small, and the shiners had red spots on them, and not to mention I wish they has some actually pike minnows, not just shiners


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

who is heading out this weekend? been out every saturday and sunday for the past 3 weeks, and i ordered a shanty that should be here by friday or saturday. might try jehnsen again


----------

